# Grey's Anatomy **Spoilers inside**



## Marisol (Mar 31, 2005)

I was really pumped for this new show that premiered on Sunday night after Desperate Housewives. Anyone catch it? Here is an article on the show from the New York Daily News.

*GREY'S ANATOMY*

_Sunday night at 10, ABC._ ABC is using the hour after the first fresh "Desperate Housewives" since the Paleolithic era to launch a series: "Grey's Anatomy," a medical drama borrowing the "Boston Legal" time slot for spring.

It's a good gambit - and a good show.

"Grey's Anatomy," premiering Sunday night at 10, stars Ellen Pompeo as Meredith Grey, whom we follow on her first day at a Seattle hospital as one of a squad of first-year surgical interns. Hence the title, a play on the most well-known medical textbook.

"Grey's Anatomy," written and created by Shonda Rhimes, captures all the hectic exhilaration, disappointment and fear of someone in a high-pressure hospital environment.

"St. Elsewhere" did this stuff brilliantly with residents, "ER" does it with emergency-room doctors, and "Doogie Howser, M.D." did it with an underage genius.

"Grey's" does it with a female protagonist, and one who's satisfyingly complex. So are some of her fellow surgical interns, including Christina Yang (Sandra Oh of "Sideways"), an intensely competitive and intelligent woman; Isobel Stevens (Katherine Heigl of "Roswell"), whose beauty is held against her, and George O'Malley (T.R. Knight), a nervous but nice doctor in training.

The physicians overseeing their training are complicated, and satisfying, as well. 

Patrick Dempsey, in a role that could return him to sex-symbol status, plays Derek Shepherd, the cockiest TV doctor to swagger in scrubs since George Clooney left "ER." Chandra Wilson is humorously tough as no-nonsense Miranda Bailey, and Isaiah Washington plays the brutally honest, yet impressively gifted, Preston Burke. 

Peter Horton, one of the stars of "thirtysomething," coaxes very smooth and credible performances out of the entire ensemble. This is a group of actors and characters likely to catch on quickly - especially since Rhimes gives them all moments, and quirks, and serves up more than a few surprises.

Sunday's pilot covers the first 48 hours of Grey's first rotation. It begins with a comic twist, and ends with a dramatic one. In between is as satisfying a medical mystery as any on "House," and a hospital full of intriguing and often conflicted characters.

The best thing about "Grey's Anatomy" is the way it homes in on what it feels like to be at a new job, with new pressures, competitive new colleagues, demanding bosses and one life-and-death situation after another. 

By the end of the first hour, there's no way not to feel empathy for Grey; she's absolutely charming, real and touching. By the end of the second hour, the moments she spends with her mother will touch you deeply, and the justifiable tantrum thrown by Heigl's Isobel will rank as the most potent wardrobe malfunction so far in 2005. 

The pilot episodes of "St. Elsewhere" and "Doogie Howser" both started where "Grey's" does, with the first tour of duty - an effective way to introduce both the stresses and the players. 

And when that tour is over, with "Grey's" as with those impressive predecessors, you're eager to return for more. This, folks, is the "Anatomy" of a success.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

i watched. it wasn't bad. i perfer ER but i want to see a few more shows b4 i make up my mind on it. (patrick dempsey is still a hottie)


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* (patrick dempsey is still a hottie) OMG yes! He's grown into his looks w/age. I still remember his guest appearance on Will &amp; Grace &amp; thought he was smokin' hot!


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm such a dork &amp; missed it. I hope they'll replay it so I can try to catch up this Sunday.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 31, 2005)

Do you remember how dorky he was in the movie "Can't Buy Me Love"?


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 31, 2005)

YES! Let me just say, he wasn't the man he is today &amp; BOY has he come a LONG way!


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Do you remember how dorky he was in the movie "Can't Buy Me Love"? i thought he was cute in that movie. a bit on the skinny side but still cute.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* OMG yes! He's grown into his looks w/age. I still remember his guest appearance on Will &amp; Grace &amp; thought he was smokin' hot! oh yea hubba hubba!!! so yummy


----------



## paige3838 (Mar 31, 2005)

I enjoyed the show, and I agree with everyone else... Patrick Dempsey is hot. I think he's better looking now than he ever was before... Yum.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *paige3838* I enjoyed the show, and I agree with everyone else... Patrick Dempsey is hot. I think he's better looking now than he ever was before... Yum. i always thought he was cute but he will keep me watching the show.


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 1, 2005)

Patrick Dempsey is such a hottie! I have a special affinity towards him, since we share the same b'day.




(Jan 13th)


----------



## paige3838 (Apr 5, 2005)

I liked last night's show (the second episode), too... I hope it sticks around. Does anyone know what time slot it will be moving to when Boston Legal returns?


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *paige3838* I liked last night's show (the second episode), too... I hope it sticks around. Does anyone know what time slot it will be moving to when Boston Legal returns? i liked the ep the other night too. and no i don't know where it will be moving. but i am sure that someone will know. HOPEFULLY it doesn't go against any of my other fave shows or will stop watching


----------



## Marisol (Apr 6, 2005)

I loved it. I was such a great episode. I love the part where they are about to get into the elevator (the second time) and he was talking about not kissing. He is just so cute!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I loved it. I was such a great episode. I love the part where they are about to get into the elevator (the second time) and he was talking about not kissing. He is just so cute! oh yea i totally agree he is cute. but i just LOVE that man. he's still as cute as he ever was.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* oh yea i totally agree he is cute. but i just LOVE that man. he's still as cute as he ever was. *oh yeah... I've thought he was a cutie since "Loverboy"! LOL



*


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *oh yeah... I've thought he was a cutie since "Loverboy"! LOL



* i love that movie. but can't buy me love is a total fave of mine!!!


----------



## elljmz (May 23, 2005)

Why oh why did Dr. Shepherd have to be cheating on his wife? I really liked them together as a couple. Now next season what's going to happen? Hopefully he is legally separated or something like that so it won't be that bad or he's already in the process of a divorce or something. That wife did seem like a B***h though. didn't she?


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2005)

Anothe Grey's Anatomy fan! YAY!!!!!! I love this show. I have been hooked since the first episode. I hate how they left us hanging. I think Dr. Sheperd and George are my faves. Well, so is Alex, Izzy, Christina, Burke, the Nazy and Meredith.


----------



## elljmz (May 24, 2005)

I love all the characters too! When did Patrick Dempsey become soooooooo good-looking? He was such a geeky nerd in "Can't buy me love".


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* I love all the characters too! When did Patrick Dempsey become soooooooo good-looking? He was such a geeky nerd in "Can't buy me love". Thank you! He was so nerdy looking in that movie and now he is just HOT!
Before







After


----------



## elljmz (May 24, 2005)

Love love love that Dr shepherd picture. I saw him on Regis and Kelly last week. Seems like a nice guy. And I love his voice. He is married to the creator of the Deluxe Cosmetics line.Oh shoot my daughter is crying -I'll post back tomorrow (it's midnight here in Michigan). Glad to have found another Grays Anatomy fan. Hey what about Boston Legal? Did you watch that show brfore Grays came on? I did and I really like that show too! Catch ya later-

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thank you! He was so nerdy looking in that movie and now he is just HOT!
Before






After


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2005)

Never saw Boston Legal. Only reason I caught GA was because of Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Sofia (May 24, 2005)

I simply love this show. LOVE!!! Patrick Dempsey has definitely gotten better with age. :icon_love I love the whole cast, the writing, all of it. Of course they had to throw in a few twists, it was just too easy, all that great sex and no snags somewhere. Have to keep us wanting more somehow. Can't wait for the new season.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

"Syph boy" I loved when they called him that. I felt so sorry for George when he found out.


----------



## jellybeans (May 28, 2005)

this show is definitely one of my most favorite. i can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Marisol (May 28, 2005)

Yay, another fan! Whoo hooooo!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 30, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know that today they restarted running the episodes for this show. If you want to see it from the beginning, I highly recommend it. Its a must see IMO.


----------



## elljmz (May 30, 2005)

Thanks I could watch it over and over again. Just like with Sex And The City.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Just wanted to let you all know that today they restarted running the episodes for this show. If you want to see it from the beginning, I highly recommend it. Its a must see IMO.


----------



## lovesboxers (May 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* Thanks I could watch it over and over again. Just like with Sex And The City. WWWhhhaaaatttt?? what network, night, time is this on? I have never heard of this show but yummmm. I remember when I was a teenager in the 80's and seeing Can't Buy Me Love and he was so geeky. Then recently I saw the movie Lucky 7. And thinking that he was like a fine wine- he got better with time.


----------



## Marisol (May 30, 2005)

Its on ABC at 10 pm on Sunday nights. And you are right, Patrick Dempsey is fine!

HTH!


----------



## elljmz (May 30, 2005)

when I first saw the previews for Greys Anatomy I thought hmm I bet I'll like that show. I had no idea who was in the show or anything. THEN when I saw Patrick Dempsey I didn't even realize who he was . He has definately gotten better with age. I would call him one of the best looking actors out there right now. Actually I think he's probably the best. This is so ridiculous ...I'm 34 years old and have this huge crush on an actor. Oh well I can dream right?


----------



## Sofia (May 31, 2005)

I just wanted to say again, I LOVE this show. OK, that's all.





And thanks for the update Marisol.


----------



## Marisol (May 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I just wanted to say again, I LOVE this show. OK, that's all.




And thanks for the update Marisol.

Anytime! I just want to make sure that tons of people watch it so that it won't get cancelled.


----------



## lovesboxers (May 31, 2005)

Jennie- lol I am 34 too, and he definitely is HOT! I will tune in next Sunday to watch this! Thanks guys


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Has anyone been watching? Tonight's episode was a great one. So intense!


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 10, 2005)

I watched!! Love it! Isn't this the 2nd episode of the season! I really like the show, but I have a hard time getting tv time in. I'm gonna have to work really hard to make sure I get to see it every Sunday, but it's totally worth it!


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh YAY!!! I love this show!! Watched it faithfully since it started. The only reason I even caught it was because of Desperate Housewives too!! Absolutely love Patrick Dempsey:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I watched!! Love it! Isn't this the 2nd episode of the season! I really like the show, but I have a hard time getting tv time in. I'm gonna have to work really hard to make sure I get to see it every Sunday, but it's totally worth it! Its the 3rd episode but its the best one so far this season.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 11, 2005)

I think Sunday's episode was excellent. I have not been disappointed by this show at all.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Me neither. How saw was Dr Burke when he was talking to his patient about a broken heart? It made me want to give him hug. I think a little sumthing sumthing is going to happen with Izzy and Alex.


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 11, 2005)

I love, LOVE this show...this season is so good, too! It's so hard to hate Dr. Sheperd's (Dr. Hottie's) wife (ex?)...and I'm just dying for Cristina and Dr. Burke to finally talk about her pregnancy/mistopic. I also loved how Meredith's mom thought that George was her husband "Thatch. And, yeah, I think there's a little sumthing, sumthing gonna happen between Izzy and and whats-his-name - Alex. But most of all, I'm just dying to see what will happen between Dr. McDreamy and Meredith. You know he loves her....







This is a pretty cool link: http://abc.go.com/primetime/greysanatomy/about.html

:icon_love


----------



## Sofia (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Me neither. How saw was Dr Burke when he was talking to his patient about a broken heart? It made me want to give him hug. I think a little sumthing sumthing is going to happen with Izzy and Alex. I think that was the first time we got to see that side of him. Izzy and Alex (another cutie), cute storyline. Maybe they want to make Alex's character more likeable. I really liked the epsiode. Very intense, like you said, and we got to see all the characters really get involved and like a huge family. I hope that came across the right way. I want to work there.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

I would want to work there just so I could get into Dr. McDreamy's pants... oopppsss, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I would want to work there just so I could get into Dr. McDreamy's pants... oopppsss, did I say that out loud? Dayum, girl!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

You gotta admit... the man is FINE!


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 11, 2005)

He is So FINE!! (swoon...sigh...)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You gotta admit... the man is FINE!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You gotta admit... the man is FINE!





mmmhhhhhmmmm


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

And yum....






Why is he looking at me so intensely?






How you doin'?


----------



## elljmz (Oct 11, 2005)

Of course I've been watching! Mr. Dempsey is my man! LOL! I look forward to Sunday night all week. This season is even better than last season I think. Unlike Desperate Housewives which I really liked last season but don't you think it's a little out there with the guy locked in the basement and everything.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Has anyone been watching? Tonight's episode was a great one. So intense!


----------



## elljmz (Oct 11, 2005)

HI- Sorry I'm 5 months late in posting but I just saw this. Hope you are watching this season. I still have my crush on Dr. Shephard.

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Jennie- lol I am 34 too, and he definitely is HOT! I will tune in next Sunday to watch this! Thanks guys


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

Did you watch tonight's episode? What is going on with Alex? My guess is that he worried about the exam and that is why he is being a jerk to Izzy. I like the fact that Dr. McDreamy did not sign the divorce papers so easily. Divorce is a hard decision and I think the show is showing that it isn't as simple as people think. However, I do want him and Meredith to be together so I can't wait for next week.

I like Burke and Christina together.

Seriously.. Seriously... Seriously... cracked me up!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

I watched. I thought it was about time Meredith said something to Derek. I think Alex is losing confidence in his ability to perform surgery since he messed up on his test. That elevator part was good. I'm beginning to like "thatch" a lot more. Poor Izzy, at least she found out early, boys are no good.



I also agree, the show did a good job with the handling of the divorce papers. Marriage/Divorce shouldn't be taken lightly, so why portray it as such? Can't wait for next week's episode. Really looks good.


----------



## elljmz (Oct 24, 2005)

Of course, I watched! I agree with everything both Marisol and Sofia said. I didn't think it possible but every episode gets better and better. LOVE this show! *Seriously!*


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* *Seriously!* HAHAHA!!
I love this show too!


----------



## Sofia (Nov 7, 2005)

I liked last night's episode, especially the last scene. It was perfect. :icon_love

I thought the episode had a lot more "running around" than usual, but it was still good.

Previews for next week look good, too. I'm so hooked on this show.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

It was definitely a good show today. I am glad that Meredith finally stood up for herself...

Alex makes me swoon!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 28, 2005)

Alright ladies (and gents). What did you think about last night's episode?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 29, 2005)

uuggh... I was disgusted by Alex and Meredith. Alex just needs to realize whether or not he wants to be with Izzy. He needs to tell her about the exam issue. Also, Meredith is coming off as this "poor me" character. What happened with strong women? Come on.. and what happened with her mom?

I love George!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 29, 2005)

Izzy is stupid if she takes Alex "back" per se. Cristina cracks me up! Her house was a wreck. I like Meredith's character, but all those men!!

I never did see that episode where a pole (or something) was stuck in the people). I don't think I could've watched it anyway.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Izzy is stupid if she takes Alex "back" per se. Cristina cracks me up! Her house was a wreck. I like Meredith's character, but all those men!! 
I never did see that episode where a pole (or something) was stuck in the people). I don't think I could've watched it anyway.

I have seen every one of them. The one with the pole was a great one despite the circumstances around it.


----------



## tashbash (Nov 30, 2005)

Why haven't I seen this thread before? I love this show too! I do agree with the Meredith (poor me) situation.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 31, 2006)

Has anyone been watching this year? I love this show. I haven't missed an episode yet.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

I've been watching. I missed a few due to illness. I've been dying to talk about last weeks episode.

The new resident sure did stick it to Cristina and Burke. I was shocked. I saw yr thread about who the actress was that played her and it didn't occur to me until that moment it was the stewardess in Meet The Parents/Fockers. This role really suits her.

And how about a revelation? Izzie's shocking revelation to a patient.

Phew! Talk about a hardcore episode. They're all hardcore, though. I can't wait until next weeks episode. I went to the ABC site and there is way too much info on there. I didn't even take a peep. I want to be suprised, but I'm dying to know what a CODE BLACK is.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* And how about a revelation? Izzie's shocking revelation to a patient. 
Phew! Talk about a hardcore episode. They're all hardcore, though. I can't wait until next weeks episode. I went to the ABC site and there is way too much info on there. I didn't even take a peep. I want to be suprised, but I'm dying to know what a CODE BLACK is.

I am posting Spoiler on the top of this thread so that we can discuss this show. 
When Izzie told the pregnant girl that she had a secret, I thought that maybe she had had an abortion. I didn't expect for her to say that she had a child.

I can tell you what code black is... that is if you want to know.


----------



## Anya1976 (Jan 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* uuggh... I was disgusted by Alex and Meredith. Alex just needs to realize whether or not he wants to be with Izzy. He needs to tell her about the exam issue. Also, Meredith is coming off as this "poor me" character. What happened with strong women? Come on.. and what happened with her mom?
I love George!

i know this is an older post but i agree the strong women need to come back. even though i hate Derek's wife she needs to go. I haven't watched the new ep yet. i fell alseep early on sunday but i made sure to tape it i just need to find the time to watch it. I went shopping yesterday so i didn't watch it then. Hopefully i will get a chance tonight. well i have to start getting ready to go to my gram's for a day of being bored off my ass lol. have a great tuesday!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i know this is an older post but i agree the strong women need to come back. even though i hate Derek's wife she needs to go. I haven't watched the new ep yet. i fell alseep early on sunday but i made sure to tape it i just need to find the time to watch it. I went shopping yesterday so i didn't watch it then. Hopefully i will get a chance tonight. well i have to start getting ready to go to my gram's for a day of being bored off my ass lol. have a great tuesday!!

No worries, Angela! This thread is all about Grey's Anatomy, new and old. You're going to love it!


----------



## elljmz (Feb 1, 2006)

[. I want to be suprised, but I'm dying to know what a CODE BLACK is.

Me too! I love this show.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am posting Spoiler on the top of this thread so that we can discuss this show. 
When Izzie told the pregnant girl that she had a secret, I thought that maybe she had had an abortion. I didn't expect for her to say that she had a child.

I can tell you what code black is... that is if you want to know.

I don't know if I'm "ready" to know what code black is. Hmmm. 
As far as Izzie goes, I was just so dumbfounded when she said "Can you keep a secret?" that I didn't know what to think.


----------



## vickih (Feb 5, 2006)

I absolutely love this show. I didn't give it a chance when it first aired because it took the sunday spot of Boston Legal (another favourite.. hello James Spader)

but then I gave it a chance and loved it. I didn't think it would be as good as ER, but I was wrong. I'm hooked every Sunday. All my friends know, "no calling Vicki from 10-11 Sunday night. Can't wait for the Feb 5th episode, should be good.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, ladies! Who saw it? I think if I would've known what code black was it would've changed the episode slightly. I'm glad I didn't find out. I can't wait until next weeks episode. Christina Ricci was great for the role.

I missed how they ran off the last resident.....the one from Meet The Parents and Meet the Fockers. Did they ever definitively state that she didn't want to be there? I'm confused. HELP!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 6, 2006)

I decided to watch it last night - it was really good!


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 6, 2006)

We know that series in Poland. It was only 4 episodes now but i really love it!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 7, 2006)

I love this show!!! And George is a cutie:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2006)

This episode was so freaking intense. I couldn't believe how fast it went by. I cannot wait for next week. Did you see the way Derek looked when Christina told him who the girl with the bomb was? AAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!

I so wanted to give Bailey a hug.


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG, Marisol...my sentiments exactly. I couldn't believe when the show ended...I was like "NOOOoooo...."

I can't wait until next week. I could be crazy, but I thought the previews kind of implied that Dr. McDreamy and Meredith hooked up? Maybe after the bomb scare, he'll come to the realization that he can't live without her.

:icon_love


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

we dont have it here i think


----------



## screeema (Feb 8, 2006)

I only got to see the first half of the show because I tivo'd it and

the superbowl ran late, anyone fill me in on what I missed???


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2006)

ABC is replaying It's The End Of The World on Thursday at 9:30pm


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to say it was a well planned episode. I've heard ALOT of people say they watched it for the first time because it was on after the Superbowl. To top it all off, the ending left you hanging.

Rima, I would tell ya, but it would probably end up sounding more like an episode of Gilligan's Island. I'm the world's worst at retelling stories, movies, jokes, etc.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Rima, I would tell ya, but it would probably end up sounding more like an episode of Gilligan's Island. I'm the world's worst at retelling stories, movies, jokes, etc. LMAO!
I agree with you though. I couldn't recap it if I wanted to. So much was going on. That is why I posted the info about ABC replaying it.


----------



## screeema (Feb 8, 2006)

too funny, I know what you mean, I can't recant anything or tell a joke

to save my life!!

Thanks for the info Marisol, I will set my TIvo tonight!!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *screeema* Thanks for the info Marisol, I will set my TIvo tonight!! Enjoy it!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh boy! Every week I am just amazed. The part that sticks out in my memory the most (aside from all the serious drama) is when....oh wait, I have three:

1. When Derek came out from surgery and said "Where is she?" and after some other blah-blah-blah, Dr. Webbers wife says something to the effect of "That's not the she he was talking about!!". Oh, I so knew as soon as he said that......

2. When Izzy was laughing at everything that happened. Laughter is contagious.

3. When Derek showed up at Merediths house and was able to rekindle her memories of their last kiss. Awwwww. He's so dreamy:icon_love (LOL!)

What could this mean for Meredith and Derek? I see next week someone comes in and tells Addison that he misses her. It's probably just a "we miss you at the hospital" kinda thing to reel us in, but I've been hooked for so long, nothing will change that.

I have to say, ABC did an excellent job on keeping the first time Superbowl viewers wrapped around their finger!! These past few episodes have been very thrilling.

Talk to me ladies!! I wish Marisol was awake, but it's only 5 am there!!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 13, 2006)

I started getting into this show. Initially when it first came on, I didn't like it. It grew on me then. The only thing I don't like is the annoying music they play in the background - its kind of to emphasize the mood, it just annoys me. Don't know why!

For example, when Meredith was in the shower after the explosion, and the other two gals were there, there was background music. I hate the friggin background music in this show. ARGH!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Talk to me ladies!! I wish Marisol was awake, but it's only 5 am there!! I am here girlie!
I love this show. Its a must for me. I think this episode was great. I just simply adore George. The way he talked to bailey and how he helped her through her delivery was awesome.

Izzie + Alex = hott couple! I love them together. I wonder if they will stay together.

I got chills when Derrek was looking for "her". I think we all knew who "her" was. When he showed up, I thought he was going to tell her that he loved her and picked her.

Love this show!


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am here girlie!
I love this show. Its a must for me. I think this episode was great. I just simply adore George. The way he talked to bailey and how he helped her through her delivery was awesome.

Izzie + Alex = hott couple! I love them together. I wonder if they will stay together.

I got chills when Derrek was looking for "her". I think we all knew who "her" was. When he showed up, I thought he was going to tell her that he loved her and picked her.

Love this show!

Oh, I know, Marisol...when he came out of the elevator and was going,"Where is she? Where is she?" And his wife was like, "Here I am." His face said it all. He loves Meredith..he loves her!
I was hoping he would tell her that he loved her. I thought he was going to...remember a couple episodes ago when Meredith was having a panic attack in the utility closet and he came in after her? I thought he was going to tell her then.

I also love George, too!! He was so awesome helping Bailey deliver her baby. He is adorable.

Such a good show....


----------



## Marisol (Feb 14, 2006)

Was it just me or did anyone else feel sorry for the guy who exploded?


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Was it just me or did anyone else feel sorry for the guy who exploded? I know!! yes! I thought the same thing!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Was it just me or did anyone else feel sorry for the guy who exploded? That sucked! I did feel sorry for him. I wonder why they didn't make any more mention of it or show whether it affected the other areas of the hospital. 
Man, this show has so many must talk about moments. That's one of the reasons I love it. It's non-stop drama! There is not a dull moment!

And I did love George when he was pepping Bailey!!

Oh......*and* thank goodness Bailey's husband made it out of surgery. I was soooooo worried.

I'm definitely going to own all of Grey's Anatomy on dvd. Grey's Anatomy is my Friends, Seinfeld, 90210, Melrose Place and Dawson's Creek all wrapped into one!! I would say hands down it's the best show I've ever watched. (I know some people might not agree, but I *love* it!!)


----------



## vickih (Feb 14, 2006)

I have to say this is by far my favourite show. When it first came on, I was upset that it took over the beloved spot of my other favourite show, Boston Legal, but I got over it. I just love it. I think I even love it more than ER, and that was the ultimate medical show for me. Grey wins hands down.

Everysingle character brings something to the show and you are rooting for all of them. They need to get McDreamy back with Meredith and they need to find a love interest for George. I thought maybe they would have hooked up the new paramedic Christina Ricci with George, would have been interesting.

Great show, cast, storylines and fabulous music.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I started getting into this show. Initially when it first came on, I didn't like it. It grew on me then. The only thing I don't like is the annoying music they play in the background - its kind of to emphasize the mood, it just annoys me. Don't know why!
For example, when Meredith was in the shower after the explosion, and the other two gals were there, there was background music. I hate the friggin background music in this show. ARGH!

I'm totally diggin the music. I really liked the Breathe (2 AM) song by Anna Nalik in there this week. That was a great ending, though!! That's the dream that George had come true!


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Was it just me or did anyone else feel sorry for the guy who exploded? I couldn't believe it!! I couldn't believe they blew him up. I actually thought the show was over, and was expecting the previews for next week. Totally caught me off guard, and made me sad for the poor guy.


----------



## elljmz (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too!

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* I couldn't believe it!! I couldn't believe they blew him up. I actually thought the show was over, and was expecting the previews for next week. Totally caught me off guard, and made me sad for the poor guy.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

The explosion was definitely a shocker!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 15, 2006)

Have you seen this?






$19.48 on Amazon. Also, I have the soundtrack if anyone wants me to upload it for them.


----------



## Sofia (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally saw this last night at 2am. What a great episode! Both writers and actors are doing a simply amazing job. Couldn't stop the tears the last 15 mins or so and the ending was a huge shock. Patrick Dempsey is just so dreamy. :icon_love I think they chose the perfect actor to play this part. All the actors fit perfectly actually. The "where is she part" was good, and of course him showing up at her house. So sweet.

How can you not love George? He is now a do-er...I love him. The shower scene at the end, I was still in tears. I have no idea what came over me. Just very emotional the last half of the show.

I saved this on my Tivo. I don't think I'm going to delete it. I never bought dvd's of a show before, but I'm definitely getting the first season and every one that follows.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I saved this on my Tivo. I don't think I'm going to delete it. I never bought dvd's of a show before, but I'm definitely getting the first season and every one that follows. I hope that this one last for a long time cause its a great show.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Have you seen this?
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0...CLZZZZZZZ_.jpg

$19.48 on Amazon. Also, I have the soundtrack if anyone wants me to upload it for them.

They've been giving it away on the radio, but if it's only $19.48 I'm going to buy it. And I'm all about the soundtrack if you want to share!! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* They've been giving it away on the radio, but if it's only $19.48 I'm going to buy it. And I'm all about the soundtrack if you want to share!! I'll send you a PM. I bought mine on Amazon today. I also got season 1 of Lost for 39.00. Great deal!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!

That was my reaction to the way that this episode ended. I cannot believe that they are hooking up. Holy crap! And hellooooooooo McSteamy!!! I wonder who that actor is but he is hot!!! Not hotter than McDreamy but hot enough. I also enjoyed Christina and Burke dancing. Hilarious!

Anyone else watch?


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh I watched!!! I LOVED IT!!! Mc Dreamy VS. Mc Steamy!!!:icon_love YUM! I was wondering how they were going to top the code black!! They did a great job at lastnights episode!!!! Cant wait for next week.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok. It's been awhile since we chatted. I had my Sundays where I was just exhausted, but I watched this week. What did yall think?

I think George's new chick, Callie, I think is a great new addition to the show. I love it how she just speaks her mind!

Oh and that brain surgery. Super intense! This show almost always drives me to tears. This was one of those moments!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 6, 2006)

I



this show. It just gets better and better every week. I am glad that they aren't just focusing on the relationship between McDreamy and Meredith. And where did McSteamy go? The boy was hoooooooooot!

I like the way Christina solved her dilemma with George living in their apartment. Also got a good laugh when they were playing charades.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I like the way Christina solved her dilemma with George living in their apartment. Also got a good laugh when they were playing charades.

That was hilarious!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 14, 2006)

Don't forget the season finale is tonight and its a two part.

Sunday (tonight) - 1 hour

Monday (tomorro) - 2 hours


----------



## elljmz (May 15, 2006)

Of course, I will watch tonight-always do- BUT I had no idea it was on tomorrow night. *THANKS MARISOL!!!!*

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Don't forget the season finale is tonight and its a two part.
Sunday (tonight) - 1 hour

Monday (tomorro) - 2 hours


----------



## eightthirty (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Don't forget the season finale is tonight and its a two part.
Sunday (tonight) - 1 hour

Monday (tomorro) - 2 hours

Thanks Marisol! Oh man, I didn't realize it would be on tomorrow! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm counting down the minutes until tonight's show. Only 33 minutes until boring a$$ DH goes off and GA comes on!


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2006)

I am glad that I was able to help out. I will be recording tonight's episode since it is also the Survivor finale and I need to know what happens on Survivor. I wil probably stay up late and watch GA after that. Will be using tons of undereye concealer tomorrow!


----------



## Liz (May 15, 2006)

aw man. i just started getting to GA and now it's the season finale





i really don't like izzy. it really bothers me that she's trying to get with what's his name


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* aw man. i just started getting to GA and now it's the season finale




i really don't like izzy. it really bothers me that she's trying to get with what's his name

She is really picky. First she wanted Alex and then she dumps him for Denny.
Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!

That is all I can say!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* She is really picky. First she wanted Alex and then she dumps him for Denny.
Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!

That is all I can say!

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2006)

I am glad that someone else watched! I cannot wait until tomorrow and its a two hour episode. Holy crap! It starts at 9pm. Here I thought Lost was the best show. I think they are tied now.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol*  I am glad that someone else watched! I cannot wait until tomorrow and its a two hour episode. Holy crap! It starts at 9pm. Here I thought Lost was the best show. I think they are tied now. Out of control!!
I absolutely love Denny and feel so awful for him. Izzy has gone off the deep end!


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Out of control!!
I absolutely love Denny and feel so awful for him. Izzy has gone off the deep end!

Isn't he amazing? When he was starting to fill out his DNR papers and started talking to Izzie about how he believes in heaven, I totally got goose bumps. Even when she freaked out about him not wanting to accept the heart, I was like "take it! take it!". My sister and I are addicted to this show and its a good thing too cause its something we share. My mom thinks that we are both crazy. What do you think of Meredith &amp; Derek?


----------



## Liz (May 15, 2006)

i hate izzy!!! she's crazy!!!!!!!!!!

and omg about burke. i wonder who went psycho with the shooting?


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i hate izzy!!! she's crazy!!!!!!!!!!
and omg about burke. i wonder who went psycho with the shooting?

They were trying to kill that annoying manager... you know, the one who kept talking that he was management and what not.


----------



## eightthirty (May 15, 2006)

What a crazy episode!! I was most appalled at Izzy's wacked a$$ mindset. I think someone is gonna die. I don't think we'll find out until next season, but I predict Izzy will get fired, George will get in trouble, Denny will die and Burke will make it. He has to. I could be totally wrong. I'm so glad Part 2 is tonight or I would've been bonkers all week.

What about Addison's outburst? I hope McDreamy and Meredith get back together. I can't believe the vet lied to Meredith. I would've kicked his a$$ out right then and there.


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2006)

Don't forget that its on tonight. Whoo hoo!


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 16, 2006)

omg! I just watched the 2hour episode!!!!! All I have to say is FINALLY! But, the sad thing is- is that I am really liking the vet now...and i want MCSteamy back too


----------



## Joyeuux (May 16, 2006)

My god, I am emotionally drained....


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* My god, I am emotionally drained....



Me too! The whole time Denny was telling Izzie that he loved her and how he had choices now, I was tearing up like I had a bad allergy attack. Then when he dies, I think my heart sank. Oh man... I haven't been this emotional in forever. What a great show this is! When they were all talking to the Chief, I was laughing so hard. It was like a counseling session for them. 
I fell back in lust with Alex.





I hate... absolutely hate... the fact that Meredith and McDreamy got it on.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I hate... absolutely hate... the fact that Meredith and McDreamy got it on. Ahhhh, THANK YOU! I didn't want them to get it on either. Is this weird of us?? My best friend was thrilled beyond belief. 
And Denny... that man just breaks my heart...

Though I must say, the part I cried the most at was when they put Doc to sleep. My family put our sweet dog to sleep a week ago, so that scene just did me in.


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Ahhhh, THANK YOU! I didn't want them to get it on either. 
Though I must say, the part I cried the most at was when they put Doc to sleep. My family put our sweet dog to sleep a week ago, so that scene just did me in.

I am sure that you could have felt their pain. It was a really sad scene. What did you think of the whole prom thing? i thought it was sort of sweet... 
I wonder if Izzie will be back. I have heard talk that a certain person wasn't going to come back to the show but I wonder if its her. I like her and Alex together so I hope that she does come back.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am sure that you could have felt their pain. It was a really sad scene. What did you think of the whole prom thing? i thought it was sort of sweet... 
I wonder if Izzie will be back. I have heard talk that a certain person wasn't going to come back to the show but I wonder if its her. I like her and Alex together so I hope that she does come back.

I think it was all a bit over the top, but still very sweet. I loved the bits between Callie &amp; George that were centered around prom. Awww...


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I think it was all a bit over the top, but still very sweet. I loved the bits between Callie &amp; George that were centered around prom. Awww... Callie and George are great. I really like her character and I hope they keep her around.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2006)

oh man. between an hour of prison break and two hours of this... god.


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* oh man. between an hour of prison break and two hours of this... god. I gotta watch this Prison Break show. I hear all good things about it.


----------



## Bronxcutie (May 17, 2006)

I really wanted Denny to make it. Damn the writers! LOL Great season finale! I wish Christina will become more emotionally available to Burke. You can still be a great surgeon and show your emotions. The love scene with Meredith and McDreamy was hot, but sickening at the same time. I was hoping Addison would walk in on that and bust both of their asses! McVet is such a nice guy. I hope he doesn't get hurt.

Alex is redeemed in my eyes. He was really getting on my nerves, but he definitely showed another side to him.


----------



## Marisol (May 18, 2006)

All you GA fans will enjoy this video. It gets so freaking awesome at the 3 minute mark (its only 4 minutes long).


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2006)

LMAO at that link!

oooh. and today when i was going into work, i was parking and saw this cute guy driving trying to find a parking spot. then i saw my manager walking and we went to her car to get our gratis. the guy looked like a younger patrick dempsey!! mmmmm!!! i had to go stalk him at starbucks. hehe


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* LMAO at that link!
oooh. and today when i was going into work, i was parking and saw this cute guy driving trying to find a parking spot. then i saw my manager walking and we went to her car to get our gratis. the guy looked like a younger patrick dempsey!! mmmmm!!! i had to go stalk him at starbucks. hehe

That is when you need a picture phone!


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2006)

yes! but i don't. i'm also getting downgraded to an older phone, one of the pre-pay types that don't have anything, but they're cheaper. lol


----------



## chocobon (Jun 3, 2006)

WHy did they have to kill Denny,I loved that guy so much



I hope they find a way to reincarnate him lol


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I hate... absolutely hate... the fact that Meredith and McDreamy got it on. I agree! I was upset!!!



I so like Chris O'Donell!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 13, 2006)

I love this show too. I just watched the whole first season, I hate that they changed the time to thursday. I have classes until the evening. Oh and I think she should choose the ummm Animal doctor and not Mec DReamy.


----------



## michko970 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't wait for the new season. I love this show!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

When does the new season start? I'm thinking relatively soon since Desperate Housewives was on tonight (repeat), and last year it was around mid to late September before the new season started for both.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 14, 2006)

The new season premieres Thursday September 21st at 9/8C which isn't soon enough in my book! We'll have to start us a new thread then. I can't believe how addicted I am in this show. I loved Dr. Karev in the last episode. That and he was born in the same town as my Dad so goofy me thinks that is cool. I'm so lame.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Gwena! Remind me though when it's closer to starting *lmao*


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Thanks Gwena! Remind me though when it's closer to starting *lmao* I will! It's one of the shows that I'm adding to my list.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Thanks Gwena! Remind me though when it's closer to starting *lmao* We will!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* The new season premieres Thursday September 21st at 9/8C which isn't soon enough in my book! We'll have to start us a new thread then. I can't believe how addicted I am in this show. I loved Dr. Karev in the last episode. That and he was born in the same town as my Dad so goofy me thinks that is cool. I'm so lame. whose doctor karev? Totally sucks I need tobo or whatever u call that thing that record the show for you


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow! That's not too far away!


----------

